# Article of Anglerguide.com about crappie spawn



## hoytman27 (Jun 2, 2007)

"Crappie move out of their deep-water homes and into more-shallow water at about 60 degrees," McHugh says. "The male crappie come into shallow water first and start fanning the beds in preparation for the females to spawn. Expect to see the male crappie in shallow, 60- to 63-degree water. The females begin to move into the shallow water when the water temperature is 64 or 65 degrees."

McHugh said fishermen also should remember that not all crappie spawn at the same time. The spawn can last for up to six weeks. 
*
**Thats why we always catch some around now with eggs. Good luck ya'll*


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Water temps are low 60's where I've been on WB. I've been fishing shallow and catching crappie with eggs for about 3 weeks now on/off. A better concentration of fish were shallow Saturday/Sunday this past week than previous weeks. I hope this means the shallow bite is here for a few more weeks but that's definately later compared to previous years according to my records. I think with the warm stable weather this week we may see the best fishing yet this year.


----------

